# .TiVo files in Windows 8



## JeffreyF (Jan 15, 2012)

I just started to use Windows 8 and have installed TiVo desktop. In Windows 7 I had no issues to play the .TiVo files in the Windows Media Player. In Windows 8 when I double click on a .TiVo file it does open Windows Media Player, however, there is no video or audio.

I have tried the partial install of TiVo desktop and the full install with no difference.

Any suggestions on how to play native. TiVo files in Windows Media Player in Windows 8 would be appreciated.

Jeffrey


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I saw mentioned somewhere that Windows 8 doesn't come with mpeg2 codecs, so 1st thing you should do is make sure you have mpeg2 codecs and can play unencrypted mpeg2 videos.


----------



## JeffreyF (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the insight. Is there a particular mpeg2 codec you recommend?

Jeffrey



moyekj said:


> I think I saw mentioned somewhere that Windows 8 doesn't come with mpeg2 codecs, so 1st thing you should do is make sure you have mpeg2 codecs and can play unencrypted mpeg2 videos.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JeffreyF said:


> Thanks for the insight. Is there a particular mpeg2 codec you recommend?
> 
> Jeffrey


 You can try K-Lite Codec Pack


----------



## JeffreyF (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion. This is all new to me and I appreciate the help. I have installed the Codec using hte 64-bit version http://codecguide.com/klcp_64bit.htm and am still not able to see the .tivo files. Is there something I have to do so that WMP knows that the codecs exist?



moyekj said:


> You can try K-Lite Codec Pack


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JeffreyF said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. This is all new to me and I appreciate the help. I have installed the Codec using hte 64-bit version http://codecguide.com/klcp_64bit.htm and am still not able to see the .tivo files. Is there something I have to do so that WMP knows that the codecs exist?


 First test that you can play unencrypted mpeg2 files with WMP. If that works then I would suggest uninstalling and then re-installing TiVo Desktop and it may add the filters in the proper locations to be able to play .TiVo files. If that still doesn't work then you can use kmttg or tivodecode to decrypt .TiVo files so that they will play with any mpeg2 player such as VLC.


----------



## JeffreyF (Jan 15, 2012)

Your suggestion of uininstalling TiVo Desktop and reinstalling worked as I can now both play and hear the .tivo files. As you suggested, it appears as though the codec needed to be installed first followed by the TiVo Desktop. Many thanks.



moyekj said:


> First test that you can play unencrypted mpeg2 files with WMP. If that works then I would suggest uninstalling and then re-installing TiVo Desktop and it may add the filters in the proper locations to be able to play .TiVo files. If that still doesn't work then you can use kmttg or tivodecode to decrypt .TiVo files so that they will play with any mpeg2 player such as VLC.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There seems to be an issue when upgrading from Windows 7 to Windows 8. It seems to mess up the encryption TiVo uses to store your MAK in the registry. Everyone I've talked to so far that's done the upgrade has to uninstall/reinstall TiVo Desktop to get .tivo files to play again.

As for the codecs... For a limited time users of Windows 8 Pro can get a free copy of Media Center which includes all the codecs you need to play .tivo files.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/feature-packs

Dan


----------



## tabreslin (Jan 1, 2013)

JeffreyF said:


> I just started to use Windows 8 and have installed TiVo desktop. In Windows 7 I had no issues to play the .TiVo files in the Windows Media Player. In Windows 8 when I double click on a .TiVo file it does open Windows Media Player, however, there is no video or audio.
> 
> I have tried the partial install of TiVo desktop and the full install with no difference.
> 
> ...


I found a solution to this that works for me. I could hear audio but not video and learned about the new WMP12 not having codecs and so on, so I approached it from that angle. I downloaded a driver pack from CNET Download at the address below and it solved my problem. Simply download and follow the onscreen instructions.

download.cnet.com/Media-Player-Codec-Pack/3000-13632_4-10749065.html?refresh=1357087846545

I hope it helps some of you as well.


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

:up:


tabreslin said:


> I found a solution to this that works for me. I could hear audio but not video and learned about the new WMP12 not having codecs and so on, so I approached it from that angle. I downloaded a driver pack from CNET Download at the address below and it solved my problem. Simply download and follow the onscreen instructions.
> 
> download.cnet.com/Media-Player-Codec-Pack/3000-13632_4-10749065.html?refresh=1357087846545
> 
> I hope it helps some of you as well.


Plus 1 on this solution to getting files to play on Win 8! Thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI: We've got some reports on our forum saying that the codecs included with Windows 8 MCE cause an A/V sync issue when playing certain MPEG-2 files in Windows Media Player. So you might want to consider an alternative codec pack instead.

Dan


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

tabreslin said:


> I found a solution to this that works for me. I could hear audio but not video and learned about the new WMP12 not having codecs and so on, so I approached it from that angle. I downloaded a driver pack from CNET Download at the address below and it solved my problem. Simply download and follow the onscreen instructions.
> 
> download.cnet.com/Media-Player-Codec-Pack/3000-13632_4-10749065.html?refresh=1357087846545
> 
> I hope it helps some of you as well.


worked, thank you!


----------

